# Disney A-Z



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Aladdin


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

B - Baloo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cinderella


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

D- Donald Duck (my personal favorite)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Epcott center


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

F- Fox and the Hound


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Gepetto


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

H- Hanna Montana (grrrr)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-It's a small world after all


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

J- Jafar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kid in King Arthur's Court, A


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

L - Lumiere


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

N- Nightmare Before Christmas! Yay!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Old Yeller


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

P - Pete (our daughter's favorite)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

R - Rafiki


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Scamp


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

T- Tigger


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Ugly Dachshund, The


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

V - Vladimir Goudenov Grizzlikof ( in Darkwing Duck)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wall-E


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

X - Xian Yu from Mulan


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yellowstone cubs


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Z - Zeus from Hercules


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Aladdin


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

B-The Beast


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cinderella


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

D-101 dalmations


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

E- Enchantment


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

F-Figaro the cat from Pinocchio


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

G - Geppetto


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Huey


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I - Ichabod Crane


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

J-Jimmny Cricket


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kid in King Arthur's Court


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

L-Louie-Donald's nephew


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

N-Nana, from Peter Pan


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-One hundred and one dalmations


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P-Pegleg Pete


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

R-Roo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Son of Flubber


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

T-Timothy the mouse from Dumbo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Ursula


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Vitani, The Lion King


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: W-Winnifred Sanders in Hocus Pocus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xian Xan


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Y - Yeller, Old


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zokkomon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Aladdin


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bambi


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - Computer Wore Tennis Shoes, The


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Disney Halloween Treat


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-Eeyore


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fantasia


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: G-Goofy (is he a dog or a person...and if he is a dog, why is dressed and carrying on like a person but yet Pluto is completely naked....)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-happy snow white


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I - Incredible Journey, The


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: J-Jungle Book


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-King Louie


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: L-Little Mermaid...Part of Your World

"I wanna be where the people are,
I wanna see, wanna see 'em dancing
Walking around on those...what do you call them?... oh...feet,
Flipping your fins you don't get too far, legs are required for jumping..dancing
Strolling along down those...what's that word again....Streets....
Up where they walk, up where they run...up where the play all day in the sun..."


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

N - Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

O- Orgoch (Black Cauldron)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: P-Peter Pan...and don't forget Tinkerbell


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

R - Rolly (101 Dalmations)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: S-Simba...The Lion King


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

T - Timon (also Lion King)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Ursula


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

V- Violet (The Incredibles)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Walt Disney


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

X - X-men


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Y-Yen Sid (Fantasia) Lord Homicide, you know this one..right?...little sister and all.....


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Can't say I do!

Z - Zazu


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: A-Ariel...The Little Mermaid!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - (The) Beast - Beauty & the Beast


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

C - Clotho (Hercules)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Disneyland


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

E - Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Frontierland


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: G-Gaston~~Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

H - herbie


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I - The Incredibles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jimney Cricket


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

K - King Eidilleg (The Black Cauldron)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Louie (Donald's nephew)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: M-Maleficient ~ Sleeping Beauty


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

N - Nessus ~ Hercules


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

O - Oliver ~ Oliver & Company


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Princesses


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

R - Roz ~ Monsters Inc.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

S - Scar (Lion King)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-The Three Lives of Thomasina


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Goblin said:


> T-The Three Lives of Thomasina


:jol: Oh Goblin! I love that movie!!! Uhmmm...okay my turn
U-Ursula~~ The Little Mermaid


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V- Violet (The Incredibles)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: W-Wee Willie Winkie...I am sure that perv got into a Disney cartoon somehow or another....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xian Xan


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Y - Yzma ~ The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zorro


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

A- Amelia Gabble ~ Aristocats


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cinderella


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

D - Drizella ~ Cinderella


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Epcot Center


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Forest Fire (in Bambi)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: G-Ghosts, Hitchhiking in the Haunted Mansion


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

H - Haunted Mansion


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Ichabod and Mr. Toad


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Jack Skellington


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kid in King Arthur's Court


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

L - Lady Kluck Robin Hood


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

M - Maleficent


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nemo


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

O - Octavius (Gus) Cinderella


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Pluto


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

R - Roz


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

S - Scar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tinkerbell


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ursula


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V- Violet (The Incredibles)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wilbur


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yao (mulan)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-aladdin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bambi


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-cinderella


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

D - Dumbo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-emperor"s new groove


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Frollo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

g-gideon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Huey, Louie, and Dewey


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-iago


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

J - Jafar


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kanga


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

L - Louie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Maleficent


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nurse mouse


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

p-pinocchio


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-robin hood


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

S - Sid Phillips (Toy Story)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tinkerbelle


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-ursula


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

K-king tritton


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lion King, The


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-mickey mouse


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

n-Nemo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-oliver


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Princesses


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-robin hood


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

S - Scar


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tinkerbell


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-uncle waldo aristocats


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

V - Vixey


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wheezy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yao


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-alice in wonderland


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Beast


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-chicken little


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Donald duck


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-einstein


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Fairy Godmother


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goofy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hermes


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-icarus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Johnny Freedom


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kaa


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lady and the Tramp


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-max goof


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nala


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

O-oliver


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Prince Charming


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quasimodo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Ratouille


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-sleeping beauty


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

T - Timon


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-uncle waldo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V - Vixey


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wilbur


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yao


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-april duck


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Baby Herman


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cinderella


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

d-dopey snow white


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

E - Evil Queens


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Frontierland


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

g-gideon the cat


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Herbie the love bug


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

i-ichabod cane


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jimney Cricket


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-king louie,kaa


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

L - Llamas (Emperors new grove)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Minnie Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nibs


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

O Owl (Winnie the pooh)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quasimodo


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

R - Rex (Toy Story)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-sully


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

T - Tow Mater


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Ursula.................


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

v-vidia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Walt Disney


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

x-xanatos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yao


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zazu


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A - Aladdin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bambi


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-cinderella


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Donald Duck


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-ed the lion king


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Frollo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goofy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hercules


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I - Ichabod Crane


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jimney Cricket


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

K - Kevin (Bird from Up)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lady and the Tramp


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

M - MAC (Lightning McQueens Tractor-trailer)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nemo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-oliver


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quasimodo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Ratouille


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-sleeping beauty


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

TTinkerbell


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-underdog


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

v-vidia


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-wiggins


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

x - xanatos


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yao


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zazu..the lion king


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Aladdin...........


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bambi


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - (The) Computer wore tennis shoes


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

d-dumbo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Epcot center


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

f-fantasia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goofy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hocus pocus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Incredible Journey


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

J-Jack Sparrow


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kaa


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Louie, Dewey, and Huey


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nemo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-oddball


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-queen sarabi


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

R-Ratatouille


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snow White


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

T-Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Chirstmas


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-ursula


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

v-vidia


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-winnie the pooh


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yen sid


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-alladin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bambi


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

c-cinderella


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

D-Dumbo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-Eeyore


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

F - Fiona


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

g-geppetto


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

h-hocus pocus


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I - Iago


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jafar


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

K - Kevin (Up)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

l-lady and the tramp


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

M - Minnie Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nemo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

p-pinocchio


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quasimodo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-robin hood


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Snow White


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

t-tigger


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Ursula


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

V - Vanessa - Little Mermaid


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-winnie the pooh


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

y-yen sid


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zorro


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

A - Alladin


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bambi


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cinderella


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

d-dumbo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Epcot Center


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

f-fantasia


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

G - Goofy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hercules


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I - Iago


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

j-jasmine


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

K - King Triton


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lady and the Tramp


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

m-mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nemo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-oliver


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quasimodo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Ratouille


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-simba


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

T-Tarzan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-ursula


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

V-Vanessa - The Little Mermaid


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-winnie the pooh


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Y-Yao-Mulan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

z-zorro


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

A-ariel


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

b-bambi


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

C-Captain Hook


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Donald Duck


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

e-eyore


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

F-Fairy Godmother-Cinderella


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Goofy


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

H-hercules


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Ichabod and Mr. Toad


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

J-Jasmine-Aladdin


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

k-kaa-the jungle book


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

L-Lady - Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Maleficent


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-nemo


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

O-owl-Winnie the pooh


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peter Pan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quasimodo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Ratouille


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

S-Scar-The Lion King


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tinkerbell


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-ursula


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

V-Vanessa - The Little Mermaid


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-winnie the pooh


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Y-Yao-Mulan


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zorro


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

A-ariel


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bambi


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

C- Captain hook


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Donald Duck


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

E-Elliott-Pete's Dragon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fantasia


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

G-Genie - Aladdin


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

h-hercules


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

I-iago - Aladdin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jafar


----------



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

K - King Louie


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

L- Lady Kluck - _Robin Hood_


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nemo


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

O-Oogie Bookie - The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quasimodo


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

R-Rex - Toy Story


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

s-snow white


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

T-Tarzan


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-ursula


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Von Drake


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

w-winnie the pooh


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

X-Xia Xan


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yao-Mulan


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

a-aladdin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bambi


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

C-Captain Hook


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Donald Duck


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

E-Eeyore


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Frontierland


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

G-Genie - Aladdin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Happiest Millionaire


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

I-Iago - Aladdin


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jasmine


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

K-Kaa - The Jungle Book


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Lion King, The


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

M - Minnie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nemo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

o-oliver


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Pluto


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Q - Quasimodo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Ratouille


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

S - Simba


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tinkerbell


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

U-Uncle Waldo Aristocats


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

V - Vanellope Von Schweetz


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

W - Winnie the Pooh


----------

